# Ivomec and Pregnancy



## LuckyCharm (Oct 18, 2005)

Can you put Ivomec on a pregnant sow's feed. Will it kill the babies?


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Perhaps a vet could answer this better than me, but I don't think I would deworm a pregnant sow. Hopefully someone here has a more difinitive answer. Assuming that she is in good health and is gaining weight normally throughout pregnancy...why would it be necessary? If she isn't doing well and you suspect worms, a visit by the vet might be in order anyway just to be sure it is indeed worms. In most cases, the thought of worms bothers producers a lot more than it bothers the pigs. Worms can get out of hand and negatively affect hog health, but with proper pasture rotation and nutrition, I have no plans for regular deworming in our organic sow herd. Good luck.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

It is ok to worm a pregnant sow and is something I would recommend as the sow should be in the best of health and condition at the time of farrowing.
I worm mine useing injectable Ivomec between two and four weeks before the expected farrowing date.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

That makes sense now that you mention it Ronney. I remember now that I am not allowed to administer de-worming medication within the last month of gestation under organic guidelines.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

like Ronney said...worm them. If they are infested, they won't make milk. They can't feed their young, so on and so on. We choose to worm ours 1-2 weeks prior to farrowing. We have bought the feed, used the ivomec topdressed on feed, however you prefer. 
But for sure worm them.
www.geocities.com/gonzalesshowpigs
www.geocities.com/buckshotboers2003


----------



## LuckyCharm (Oct 18, 2005)

Great. She probably is not wormy, but we bought her and I am sure she had never been touched. I keep her in a pasture with the cows (there all buddies)
and she is on about 20 acres. I just wanted to make sure she was healthy.
I gave Ivomec to a dog that I had that was pregnant and all the babies died from one sort of problem or antoher so I don't give it without questioning it.
Thank You for your replies.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Oct 18, 2005)

Another question. How much? 1cc per hundred such as horse and cow?


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

we give 1cc/75# orally. You have to be careful with ivomec and dogs....it cause neuro damage. I think it is prevelant in some border collies. Some gene that makes them get a reaction. Where we dose livestock with 1 or more cc's, dogs need 1/10 of a cc and so on....something like that anyway.
www.geocities.com/gonzalesshowpigs
www.geocities.com/buckshotboers2003


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Lucky, I've pulled my office apart to find the conversion chart but it's lost in a mire of rubbish. We're metric and I give 1ml per 33kg of body weight. 33kg is around the 100lb mark so I think 1cc per 100lb would probably be about right.

Buck, I would never dose my dogs with something that was designed for other animals. For a small charge, I get worming pills designed for dogs from the vet and can rest assured that they will do the job without harming the dog. Both my dogs are heading dogs and their breed is largely made up from the Border Collie. I have heard said in the past what you have just posted and there is no way I would jeopordise their lives for the sake of a couple of dollars - and that's all we're talking about. That is only my opinion.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## LuckyCharm (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanx Guys. I do Ivomec my dogs to though. Not the Aussie but all the rest get a little dose.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

the conversion is 2.2kg=1#. which, I hope I am right...would be 45.4 kg...for 100#. Personally, we have great luck with the 1cc/75. That is not saying that Ronney is incorrect, only that we use different dosing.
www.geocities.com/gonzalesshowpigs
www.geociteis.com/buckshotboers2003


----------

